# The safety extension lead.



## powertools (9 Jul 2014)

On another thread about Kity universal machines I have mentioned an extension lead I made that incorporates an emergency stop switch that can be operated by foot it may be of interest to others who have no interest in Kity machines.


----------



## Woodchips2 (9 Jul 2014)

That's a good idea =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## Dusty (12 Jul 2014)

I have a similar version below the consumer unit by the door , that when struck it shuts of the power , with a second one next to it , that when struck sets of the burglar alarm with a seperate tone . So if for any reason I should "hurt" myself badly I can kill the power and if needed bring attention to me for help .

Cheers


----------



## nanscombe (12 Jul 2014)

Just be careful not to hit the wrong one or you may bring yourself some unwanted attention from someone fearing the worst.


----------

